
Charted: Android Fragmentation - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/27/charted-android-fragmentation/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
davidedicillo
Original chart from here:
[http://theunderstatement.com/post/11982112928/android-
orphan...](http://theunderstatement.com/post/11982112928/android-orphans-
visualizing-a-sad-history-of-support)

